# Bidding a job with prevailing rates.



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

So I got a call today to bid a job but they said it's with prevailing rates. What are these and how do you bid a job with them? Also it says rate and beside that it says fringes? Thanks for the help I'm used to sq ft pricing


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is rate job info for your state. Fringe benefits are health insurance, retirement plans, pensions, etc.

http://www.maine.gov/labor/labor_stats/publications/wagerateconst/


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, at least they told you it was prevailing wage!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

$13 and some change for taping in Hancock County :blink:


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

So do I take the rate plus fringe and charge that for ea person as my bid? It said total would be 21.94 for hanging and 21 for finishing I've never bid a prevailing wage job before


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> So do I take the rate plus fringe and charge that for ea person as my bid? It said total would be 21.94 for hanging and 21 for finishing I've never bid a prevailing wage job before


The numbers don't really mean anythign to us, because they are different everywhere you go.

But yeah, you need to figure how much time it's going to take how many guys (with benefits) at the prevailing wage. Don't forget....you have to make some money too


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> So do I take the rate plus fringe and charge that for ea person as my bid? It said total would be 21.94 for hanging and 21 for finishing I've never bid a prevailing wage job before


 Figure your hours then use the wage plus the fringe benefits and double them. Don't forget your materials.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

And remember after the job is done if you are awarded you will have to prove through the necessary documents to the state that you did indeed pay your workers the prevailing wages. The only way around this is if you do the work yourself.


----------

